# New please help with these tests



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 10, 2010)

Can someone please help me code the the bladder cocktail for bladder irrigation done in the physician office....(cpt codes)

cpt codes for Potassium sensitivity test/bladder irrigation. (cpt codes)

Thanks,


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 11, 2010)

51700?


----------

